# The truth about Pavlov!



## white page (May 12, 2009)

Well I always guessed it.


----------



## Meg (May 13, 2009)

Haha!  I really wish I'd seen this a couple of weeks ago when I was teaching classical conditioning to the first years 

In fact, I might still show them just for fun.


----------

